# 2WW?



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to ask a quick question : has anybody had time off after IUI ?
We're due in this afternoon for our tx and I've just had a thought that I've not pencilled in any time off work. I had a few days off after IVF but didn't after our first IUI which was unassisted.
I don't have a stressful job, and I can stay pretty much sitting at my desk for most of the day, and am planning to stay pretty still this weekend, but was just wondering what others had done.

Love Vix xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Vix I just lay down half hr after the treatment then got back  as normal so no i wouldnt take time off work.   good luck

Luv sally x x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Vix
I had IUI yesterday and took the day off for the simple reason that our hospital is three hours away but I wouldn't have needed to otherwise. Good luck!
Vicky x


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks for that, I didn't think I'd need to but just wanted some reassurance from others.

Vicky - fingers crossed you get your bfp, I'll be thinking of you, keep me posted!
Sally - not sure of your tx history, but hope you get one too! 

Vix xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Victoria

I hope your basting went well today  

I have taken the whole day off for all my IUI's.  I wanted to relax as much as possible before AND after basting and I also feel a little tender and bloated after so for me personally the best thing is to take the day off.  Having said that EVERYONE is different and I would say just do what you feel is right for yourself.

Goodluck for your 2ww    

Sweetpea xxx


----------

